# White spot on eye. Has anyone ever seen this?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I'd get the vet to look at it. Eye stuff can get bad quickly. A friend of mine's horse had a cloudy white spot in his eye and it turned out to be a fungal infection that required eye drops multiple times per day for a couple of months to treat. It looked completely different from the spot you're showing so I wouldn't panic, but get a vet competent in eye care to look at it!


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

DuckDodgers said:


> I'd get the vet to look at it. Eye stuff can get bad quickly. A friend of mine's horse had a cloudy white spot in his eye and it turned out to be a fungal infection that required eye drops multiple times per day for a couple of months to treat. It looked completely different from the spot you're showing so I wouldn't panic, but get a vet competent in eye care to look at it!


 Thanks, I do tend to worry so I figured I better take her in. The clinic does have someone that specializes in Ophthalmology.


----------



## Colson89 (Jan 4, 2021)

Hello just wondering what your vet found with this. 

Thank you!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It looks like just the color of the tissue in that spot. Probably nothing at all but whenever in doubt best to get a vet to look at it or someone more experienced in person as photos aren't always the best for judging what something may be then call the vet if they too think it is odd.


----------



## Thundering Hooves (Dec 16, 2019)

A horse at my old barn had that he almost went blind


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You really can't tell what it is from the picture. Several of mine have white coloration that is totally normal on the sclera and third eyelid.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Really old thread.....


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

This thread is from 2014...
Sadly, the member is no longer active here.
If you OP are here and would like to update please contact any forum moderator and we will gladly help you...
Being this thread is this old and had been inactive...
_*Thread is Closed.*_


----------

